# Is my rat pregnant or just fat



## S4dboiz (Mar 4, 2021)

Soo one day I got my female and male rat out to see how'd they react and it was going good so I left them be then I put them back into there cages later on and I think it was like two weeks ago that I started noticing her nipples showing more then they use to and I kind guess she gained a little more weight then usual but umm I wanna know if she's pregnant or fat just in case if she's pregnant I'll have to put the babies somewhere so she can take care of them😐😊 















If u need clearer pictures then I'll take them


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

S4dboiz said:


> Soo one day I got my female and male rat out to see how'd they react and it was going good so I left them be then I put them back into there cages later on and I think it was like two weeks ago that I started noticing her nipples showing more then they use to and I kind guess she gained a little more weight then usual but umm I wanna know if she's pregnant or fat just in case if she's pregnant I'll have to put the babies somewhere so she can take care of them😐😊
> View attachment 303838
> View attachment 303839
> 
> If u need clearer pictures then I'll take them


Hi , it looks like the first photo that she is a bit preg but it really depends if it is just fat or pregnant haha . Are here nipples showing very much ?


----------



## S4dboiz (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes that she absolutely is


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

S4dboiz said:


> Yes that she absolutely is


Yep I reckon she could be ! Keep an eye on her , how old is she?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I think you're going to be a second gen rat owner. 😉


----------



## S4dboiz (Mar 4, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Yep I reckon she could be ! Keep an eye on her , how old is she?


Oh ok and I have no idea how old she is


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Your rat is probably pregnant- next time remember not to put intact males and females together because they can mate in literally the blink of an eye, LOL!

A rat's gestation period is about 21 days, so a few days before she's due you'll want to put her in a small cage by herself, without levels, so she can have and raise her babies 

(Also, the wheel you have in her cage looks too small, so does the cage, how big are they? And does she have a friend?)


----------



## S4dboiz (Mar 4, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Your rat is probably pregnant- next time remember not to put intact males and females together because they can mate in literally the blink of an eye, LOL!
> 
> A rat's gestation period is about 21 days, so a few days before she's due you'll want to put her in a small cage by herself, without levels, so she can have and raise her babies
> 
> (Also, the wheel you have in her cage looks too small, so does the cage, how big are they? And does she have a friend?)


Oh ok and yea she has a friend in there and I think she's a mouse bc she's really small so that's why I have the wheel in there bc the one that looks pregnant doesn't get on it but the little one likes to sleep and run on it and I'm working on getting them a bigger cage but umm ty for telling me this


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Her friend is a mouse?


----------



## S4dboiz (Mar 4, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Her friend is a mouse?


Yea I think so bc she doesn't grow as big as my other rats


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Then get the mouse a friend and the rat a friend and house them SEPERATLY.


----------



## S4dboiz (Mar 4, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Then get the mouse a friend and the rat a friend and house them SEPERATLY.


Oh ok


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I was expecting you to say something like "you can't tell me what to do" or something like that. I like you. You listen to advise.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

S4dboiz said:


> I think she's a mouse


LOL, rats need friends of the SAME species. I don't think the "mouse" is actually a mouse though, your rattie would have killed or at least hurt her buddy if she was a mouse 



S4dboiz said:


> I'm working on getting them a bigger cage but umm ty for telling me this


That's great


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

S4dboiz said:


> Oh ok and yea she has a friend in there and I think she's a mouse bc she's really small so that's why I have the wheel in there bc the one that looks pregnant doesn't get on it but the little one likes to sleep and run on it and I'm working on getting them a bigger cage but umm ty for telling me this


So I've never owned mice - but I have heard it's really not a good idea to house mice & rats together. For a lot of reasons. While they may look similar - they are different animals.
So yes, please separate them and get the mouse a friend. After to babies are weaned, you can get the mom a friend too. 

But if you're not sure, you could post a pic of the mouse here and see if someone can help you rather than going to a vet.


----------



## S4dboiz (Mar 4, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> I was expecting you to say something like "you can't tell me what to do" or something like that. I like you. You listen to advise.


Oh ty I just want them to feel comfortable and at home^^ that's why Im listening


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

That is nice.


----------



## S4dboiz (Mar 4, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> So I've never owned mice - but I have heard it's really not a good idea to house mice & rats together. For a lot of reasons. While they may look similar - they are different animals.
> So yes, please separate them and get the mouse a friend. After to babies are weaned, you can get the mom a friend too.
> 
> But if you're not sure, you could post a pic of the mouse here and see if someone can help you rather than going to a vet.


Oh ok umm could u tell if what species she is if I showed u her bc they've been together for a long time and nothing has happened yet so she might be a different rat breed or a mouse


----------



## S4dboiz (Mar 4, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> That is nice.


Ty^^


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

S4dboiz said:


> Oh ok umm could u tell if what species she is if I showed u her bc they've been together for a long time and nothing has happened yet so she might be a different rat breed or a mouse


Post a pic and let's see what people say. They might be able to help.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Your rat is probably pregnant- next time remember not to put intact males and females together because they can mate in literally the blink of an eye, LOL!
> 
> A rat's gestation period is about 21 days, so a few days before she's due you'll want to put her in a small cage by herself, without levels, so she can have and raise her babies
> 
> (Also, the wheel you have in her cage looks too small, so does the cage, how big are they? And does she have a friend?)


This.

So many red flags in this thread smh


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

S4dboiz said:


> Yea I think so bc she doesn't grow as big as my other rats


I own both rats and mice. I could probably tell the difference. can you please post up a picture of the mouse separately? I doubt it is a mouse. it is probably a fancy rat or a really really young rat but I'm not sure. if it is a mouse, please separate them and get them both friends, they both are social animals and NEED company. also, the wheel is even too small for a mouse. i have got lots more info and I can help u if it turns out to be a mouse!

good luck


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

She's probably preggo, never let intact male and female rats interact at all as they can mate very fast! 

Also, her cage seems a bit small & empty so you probably should upgrade to something larger  *edit, just saw you are working on getting a bigger cage. That's great * Rats love hammocks, houses, ropes, toys, and levels so remember to add lots of these to their cage! I find it unlikely that her friend is a mouse since rats usually kill mice  she's probably just a small rat, do you have a picture of her?


----------

